# Pocketwatch Id



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

An old friend asked if i could clean this watch which belonged to his father and give him some facts on it's manufacture and age etc. He is now 79 years old and would like to pass it on to his son.

It has no name stamped on it serial number is - 21264

It is encased in a Star gold case. It is in a Star gold case,

Can you help?


----------

